# Intensive Management Corn



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good read on a grower who takes a different approach with excellent results.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/intensive_management_key_to_growing_high_corn_yields/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow! 300+ bpa yield. Then double cropping beans after corn! I'm impressed!

I wonder how a person could do the microfeeding without irrigation?

Ralph


----------

